
Battleheart developer drops Android as 'unsustainable' - stesch
http://www.electronista.com/articles/12/03/10/mika.mobile.says.android.money.losing.platform/
======
voidr
The update rate of Android is really disappointing, Google can't even update
the Nexus phones in a timely manner. They are heading in a good direction, but
they should have done some stuff sooner, they should have ported Chrome
earlier, they should have enabled UI customization earlier.

Now that they have Motorola, they have the chance to show the world how to
make an awesome phone.

